# Frontier Lump Charcoal Review (Made in USA)



## thrifty token (Aug 8, 2012)

I bought a 34-pound bag of this at BJs for $19.99.  I made sure that it was made in the USA, as some of the company's products from other countries are not as high quality.  I must say, that the first 15/17 of the bag was fantastic.  Nice sized lump that burned slow with minimal ash.  The last 1/3 of the bag was full of small pieces, dust, little bits and a few rocks.  A rather disappointing finish to an overall excellent product.  I'd surmise that there was 30 pounds of usable lump charcoal in this particular bag.  Given the price, I may purchase more, but that is a lot of waste to stomach.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you seen as much waste in other lump you've bought from other manufacturers?


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't care for Frontier lump for that reason , 
I like RO better


----------



## thrifty token (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the issue is the size of the bag and the place of procurement.  Big box stores thrive on moving volume.  In this case, bigger isn't always better.  The smaller bags of Frontier I've purchased did not have the same degree of waste.  It is a good product, just beware of where you purchase it.  And make sure it is made in USA.

My next test is Dragon Breath lump.  Preliminary findings have led me to believe that this is the Nirvana of lump charcoal....


----------



## piaconis (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had small bags of Frontier with the same problem...good charcoal, bad packing/handling.  I stick with Royal Oak.


----------

